# zusammengekrümmt



## Demurral

Die Lampe zerbrach auf Richards Kopf in vier Einzelteile und hinterließ auf seiner Schläfe eine dicke Blutspur. Ernüchtert betrachteten die beiden Frauen den zusammengekrümmt daliegenden Körper. "Fessel ihn!" sagte Martha als erste.

Was bedeutet die auf (mit?) Rot betonte Wort? ich kann die im Woerterbuch nicht finden!

Hilfe bitte!


----------



## Demurral

Ich will keine Übersetzung, ich will nur bissen, was  das auf Spanisch bedeutet...


----------



## baufred

... significa más o menos "doblado" como un cuerpo que tiene que soportar dolor fuerte y está doblado por eso p.e. en el suelo o en la cama u otro lugar en posición horizontal ...

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## ErOtto

Para hacerte una idea gráfica... imagínate a una persona adulta en posición fetal o *retorcida* por el dolor... eso, más o menos, es _zusammengekrümmt_.

Saludos
Er


----------



## jordi picarol

ErOtto said:


> Para hacerte una idea gráfica... imagínate a una persona adulta en posición fetal o *retorcida* por el dolor... eso, más o menos, es _zusammengekrümmt_.
> 
> Saludos
> Er


Más gráfico todavía y en la línea del cuento. Imagínate a uno que le han dado una patada en la entrepierna :-(((((((((
Saludos
Jordi


----------



## ErOtto

jordi picarol said:


> Más gráfico todavía y en la línea del cuento. Imagínate a uno que le han dado una patada en la entrepierna :-(((((((((
> Saludos
> Jordi


 
Ya verás, al final todos nos leeremos el _cuento _
_Qué forma más hábil de publicitarlo _


----------

